
How “The Atlantic” successfully spammed Reddit - iProject
http://www.dailydot.com/society/atlantic-slaterhearst-jared-keller-reddit/
======
Dylan16807
I've never seen the word 'spam' used this way before, interesting. Rather than
unsolicited low-quality mass-messaging, the problem is something completely
unrelated to the actions taken. If it was an atlantic fanboy with no stake in
the game the same behavior would be acceptable?

------
philiphodgen
Links to The Atlantic are fairly common on HN.

~~~
DanBC
([http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=theatlantic...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=theatlantic.com&sortby=create_ts+desc))

I haven't done more than a casual noodle through the first few pages. But
there doesn't appear to be a single heavy contributor.

